# How much do stirrup irons matter?



## SirComet (Feb 21, 2014)

I mean, no stirrups at all is great for you, but that's not what I'm saying. haha

I have always used the stirrup irons that come with the saddle I buy (they've been used saddles, every time). Just the nothing-fancy fillis stirrup irons, assuming all of them being as cheap as you can buy (again, I've never purchased them seperately.) Never really had a problem, that I know of!

Well, I have joined the ranks and purchased a nice saddle. Brand new, but as is expected of a new, nicer saddle, no stirrup irons or leathers included (I think it's hilarious that the more you pay, often the less is included). 
This being said, I have until May to buy the irons and leathers...going to school full time at a horse school and while we can use our own saddles if they fit, they provide them for us too. I get out in May, so I have a little bit to save up for whatever.

My question is...if you don't have problems with a bad back or knees or anything, are the pricier stirrups worth it? Do they make any difference? I do mostly flatwork and hunters right now, but will later be moving to jumpers, eventually high jumpers.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

if it aint broke don't fix it. the only thing is make sure you get them big enough for you feet. too small is dangerous.


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

agreed. ensure there is clearance on both sides of your largest width riding boot so you don't get stuck or hung up! i would take the same boots i ride in winter with me to the store if i were to buy new stirrups, to ensure i get the proper size. your winter riding footwear is likely to be a lot wider than your summer boots. 

or you can get two different sizes of stirrups for summer and winter. i actually debated putting my western stirrups on my english saddle before, for winter riding, but found boots that are warm enough and narrow enough so i didn't have to do that.

as for 'fancy' stirrups, i think most of them are a waste of money. yes, there are some geared towards higher comfort when needed and some that are designed for riders safety and perhaps limited mobility, but for the most part they are for those willing to spend more money than they have brains or ability, lol.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

I have just the very basic stirrups too. Work just fine.
The "leathers" I use are actually synthetic and leftovers from an old Wintec saddle. I really dislike the feel of them, especially in winter. They feel stiff and the buckle is bulky.
One day, I will replace them with real leather ones that have a nicer buckle, but every time I look at the prices I keep thinking the old ones aren't so bad after all 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

> but every time I look at the prices I keep thinking the old ones aren't so bad after all


Try schneiders theirs are cheap. and some are lovely and lined.

As for stirrups- I prefer to have one for each foot. but that is just my preference.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

There are a lot of factors, tbh. What discipline you ride, whether you have 'bad' knees or really BAD knees etcetc. 

I switched to jointed stirrups and like them a lot more than I did my previous 'regular' stirrups. Less knee pain and more secure and they weren't crazy expensive.


----------



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

When I was showing in equitation I used off-sets, but since then it doesn't matter to me as long as they are the right size.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> if it aint broke don't fix it. the only thing is make sure you get them big enough for you feet. too small is dangerous.


Exactly what I was going to say  If you don't have any problems you're looking to fix (even then I'm not sure stirrups would help) or any sort of pain issues then just go with regular fillis-style irons. No reason to go fancy unless you need to! Of course, do make sure they fit properly. I would think that'd go without saying, but not necessarily!


----------



## Valentina (Jul 27, 2009)

No - regular fillis with rubber pads to keep feet from slipping is all you need if you don't have physical problems.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have the jointed stirrups and the hinged ones, I don't like them. Went back to the regular old fillis ones, feels right to me.


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

Whatever you're comfortable with is perfectly fine. Sometimes, the irons you're comfortable in are the ones you feel you can afford with a clear conscience.

The hinged, shock-absorbing, offset, etc irons are a fairly recent thing. People have been riding all disciplines for an awfully long time in just plain fillis irons.

Your irons won't make you a better rider. They might improve your comfort a little, is all.

If you go to a show and see the top placers having the expensive irons, don't be fooled into thinking that the irons made them better. They might just have extra cash for the extra expensive irons. Irons won't replace responsive hands and a good seat.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I tried the jointed irons and hated them.

I do like regular, plain old irons but I tend to feel panicky about getting my feet caught in the stirrups. 

I now use the breakaway stirrups with the rubber band things that are supposed to be safer. I don't like them as much as regular irons but they make me feel more secure as far as not getting dragged if I fall off.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

What about plastic ones?


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

I love my stirrus that have the opening for the leathers sideways-ish on the top so that the stirrup is in the correct position while the leathers can lay flat without twisting at all. Plus I think it gives them an elegant,gracefully look. I got them from National Bridle several years ago but can't dfind them on their website this morning. Best I remember,and knowing me, they weren't any more expensive or not much more. Try are very ccmfortable. If you're interested maybe call National Bridle and ask about them. 
Fay


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi All!

I tried several pair before finding a set I liked; this shopping at a consignment tack store, so the cost was fairly minimal.

Some were too tight, some were too heavy, the breakaway ones aren't too bad, but the rubbers wear out and break after about ten minutes . . .
The ones I like best so far are brass, have an offset loop for the leathers, and curved sides to facilitate foot release. Absolutely no idea who made 'em.

Really, IMO, the important thing is the stirrup leather. A failure here would probably be bad in almost any circumstance. Spend money, get top of the line, and inspect/replace often.

ByeBye! Steve


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Foto here:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/please-help-banjos-sore-nose-560553/

At post #6. Steve


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I think it really is personal preference. When I was in pony club prepping for upper level tests where we have to switch horses, I got to ride in many different saddles with many different irons.
For me personally, I like the good old fashioned phillis irons with a simple rubber foot bed. I don't like the jointed ones, I feel like it is going to pop out from under my foot (I know it won't but the feeling was distracting to me). The light weight plastic ones just felt like there was nothing there, and when I accidentally dropped one during a jump course on a very bouncy pony, it was hard to pick back up, not enough weight to keep it down!
The peacock irons with rubber bands on one side are alright, but they feel unbalanced to me. I'm sure if I rode in them more I would get used to it, though.

Really, it comes down to personal preference. If you can find others with different irons, ask if you can try them for a ride! You just may really like the swivel ones, or the composites. You never know!


----------



## SirComet (Feb 21, 2014)

Prinella said:


> What about plastic ones?


My only thing with the plastic ones (composites, as they are apparently advertised) is that they are usually black, which is now against the rules for hunters and equitation. The reason being they are black and blend in with riders' black boots, so equitation flaws are harder to see. Also, I'd struggle to really trust plastic!


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

I have a pair of plastic ones that are pretty nice. I only use them for winter riding though when my toes would freeze off using metal ones.


----------



## budley95 (Aug 15, 2014)

I've had the same pair of standard stainless steel ones for about 11 years which were mid price range, and I have some sprengers, but I don't really like them that much (and they were expensive!). Someone I know brought a cheap version of the jin stirrups - just some metal coloured ones off ebay. The actual iron snapped in the middle of a double in a foxhunter (1.20m/4ft) class. Thank goodness her horse pulled up. It was only their second use. Cheaps fine, but good quality cheap - not trying to imitate something else!


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I've been looking for solutions for bad ankle pain and recently bought a pair of wide bed swivel top MDC stirrups. They at least doubled the amount of time I can ride without pain.

However what I found interesting is that they allowed my lower leg to sit close to the horse. I had never had the problem before but since riding a wider horse my legs have felt more detached. 

Previous to this I had bendy ones and while initially they helped long term I think they lead to more injury and pain.


----------



## Horseylover20 (Apr 6, 2015)

I have the coronet double jointed stirrups, I love them they are really good because they reduce the shock that your knees take when jumping. I would suggest these to anyone cause they make keeping your heels down way more comfy and you keep your grip better and the rubber reduces the tarnish marks from the irons.

here's a picture of them below.


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

budley95 said:


> I've had the same pair of standard stainless steel ones for about 11 years


I bought my one and only pair of Fillis irons in....... um.......... 1992. they still look and work perfectly. even have the original white rubber pads in them! even though said pads aren't quite white any more........ lol. the leathers i bought that same day are also my only pair of leathers. still going strong after twenty odd years. just had them re-stitched and they'll last another twenty!

think i may have to get another pair of leathers/irons though. i have three saddles that take an english leather/iron and only one set of leathers/irons. last year i was switching between my ap and dressage saddles so much, and now this year i have an aussie saddle as well that came without fittings. the trials and tribulations of us riders, eh?


----------



## shanoona (Oct 29, 2009)

I had really bad knee and ankle pains in normal stirrups when i rode in ujumping saddle (and with longer stirrups i was off balance), so i bought 4-jointed ones. Great feeling. Then i needed money for a new custom fitted saddle, and it was dressage, so i sold these expensive jointed stirrups and tried Compositi Reflex-there is a suspended feet part, which relieves the pressure to my knees, and they stick to the sole very well thanks to the pointed feet area and light weight. And they are wide and tall enought that my feet gets off if i fall - tested several times  I find them great for the price-i paid like 25 USD.


----------



## shanoona (Oct 29, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dBmh08vbCk


----------



## Nocturva (Mar 23, 2013)

I switch between double jointed stirrups to composite/black ones, not sure why I do this lol but I like them both, however I like the plastic ones more, I feel like there is less pain in my knees with those then the double jointed? and they are easy to ride in


----------



## aclassicalpaint (Feb 11, 2015)

Most people have fillis stirrups or those cheap composite ones.The fancy, expensive ones _do_ work but it's not necessary. I get bad pain in different areas of my legs after a while in the saddle, so I would invest in them. But it's all personal preference!


----------



## Bombproof (May 20, 2015)

Plain Fillis irons have always worked just fine for me. When I'm doing hard/challenging riding, I prefer stirrups like these https://www.google.com/search?clien...p&channel=fs&tbm=shop&spd=6077508797440983450 for safety reasons, but they're not much different from regular Fillis irons and you probably don't really need them if you have a saddle with safety bars. I'm just a "suspenders and belt" kind of guy.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

For safety, stirrups should be reasonably large and heavy enough to want to stay "down". In falls your feet get caught more easily in small, light stirrups, and you can get dragged (as someone I know did, and the horse's hind leg crushed her face...she's fine now, reconstructive surgery did a super job and only has a faint line, but very lucky...)

Asymmetrical stirrups can be useful for some riders. Correctly hung, they lift the outside of your foot up, and this gives you automatic closer contact between leg and horse (secures your seat), plus makes you less likely to lose the stirrup. Some people find they get less ankle trouble in these stirrups.

However, for avoiding ankle trouble, the best advice is to ride dressage length when not jumping. The less cramped up your leg is, the deeper you will sit and the more relaxed you will be. Australian stockmen generally ride with very long stirrup lengths too, for that reason.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

A word of caution--if you're planning on getting different irons, and you show, make sure they are legal in the discipline~


----------



## EpicApple (Oct 19, 2014)

I do jumpers and 3 day eventing. I love my cheese grater stirrups, they keep your foot from slipping backwards or forward. Which is nice when jumping. A lot of people in my area that do jumpers use them.. I've seen the price range varies from 30 up to a 100 dollars.


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

I've always wondered this. I've only ridden in two kinds of English stirrups: the plain iron stirrups and the jointed stirrups. The sides are some sort of rubber material and supposedly help with riders who had knee pain when the ride. I use the regular iron stirrups and don't have a problem.

But I've always been curious about some hunter jumper stirrups you see that cost $300. What is the purpose of them? Lighter weight? Is light weigh better for the sport?


----------



## SirComet (Feb 21, 2014)

WillowNightwind said:


> But I've always been curious about some hunter jumper stirrups you see that cost $300. What is the purpose of them? Lighter weight? Is light weigh better for the sport?


Often times it's for a name, but they usually have better grip than the $20 ones, some are wider where the toes rest (so not width like they sell them, 4.5 or 4.75 or 5, but how much of your foot rests on the stirrup, if that makes sense), some have several offset holes so you can put the leather where you want, some advertise that they're easier on ankles or knees. 

In terms of being lighter or heavier, you can find a pretty big mix. The composites (usually black and made of hard plastic) are a trend right now because they are lighter, but many don't like that because, if you are asked to drop your stirrups or you lose a stirrup, it's harder to pick it back up. Also, there are now rules in many associations about black stirrup irons...since your boots are black, it's harder for a judge to tell if you have correct leg position.


----------

